# Emploi et Etudes en Informatique > Annonces Emplois > Demandes > [Mission] Formation Big Data pour jeunes diploms / indpendants / devenir indpendant

## devsaad

*Plan de Formation ( Personnalisable )*

LessentielConcepts, cosystme Big Data, usages et technologiesLes fondamentaux de l'analyse de donnesMthodologie pour limplmentation dun projet Big Data
Formation Hadoop / HDFS/ Apache Hive
Formation Apache Spark
Formation monitoring et optimisations des traitements Spark
Big Data 1re exprience

*Pr-requis*
Connaissances sommaires en informatique

*Infos Pratiques*
Zone Gographique : le-de-France

Pour toute demande dinformations ou devis :
expntic.co@gmail.com

----------

